# Added tren and can't orgasm!



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Recently added tren to my cycle (sust 500mg PW, tren ace 75mg E3D).

I did my shot of 1ml sust and 1ml tren yesterday at lunch time. Last night I had lady company and just felt totally numb. I could get it up but couldnt orgasm for the life of me and it really freaked me out.

So far my cycle has just been 500mg sust PW (500iu HCG E3D also) and sensitivity has been off the scale. Sex has felt great.

Seems coincidental that I shot the tren literally hours before sex and encountered such big problems. Did i experience 'tren dick'? I'm thinking about knocking it on the head or at least keeping jabs and sex well apart!

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

more pleasure for the lady u can go on for hours,

isnt that the most important thing.... how the lady feels?


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

add some priov lol youl become a two thrust pump


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

chuck some proviron in mate, makes me shoot like a firehose.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Either Proviron or get her dressed up in a Minature Pony outfit, works everytime for me.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol, drop the tren?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

wow MXD, you look bigger now you gone through your pct!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

MXD said:


> lol, drop the tren?


Thank you for the first sensible answer lol.

Yea, I'm dropping the tren mate.

Just wondered if anyone else had similar experiences.

And yes, I thought of proviron as it's made things feel very sensitive in the past! I like proviron!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh don't say this, I just got some tren today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

miller25 said:


> Oh don't say this, I just got some tren today.


whats the big deal if you cant orgasm for that time, im sure you'll find a way just go on harder


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

want2getstrong said:


> whats the big deal if you cant orgasm for that time, im sure you'll find a way just go on harder


...burn too many calories :thumb:


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeh but I don't care how the girl feels, I just wanna lubricate her, roll over and close my eyes


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

miller25 said:


> Yeh but I don't care how the girl feels, I just wanna lubricate her, roll over and close my eyes


 :lol: :lol: :lol: .. i prefer the term.. gutting em out.. :cool2:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

want2getstrong said:


> whats the big deal if you cant orgasm for that time, im sure you'll find a way just go on harder


Lasting 2,3,4,5 hours isnt a novelty mate. I can do that any time I want.

Its kind of frustrating when she's begging you to cum inside her and after hours of pounding away your just a red, hot, sweaty mess.

it makes her feel sh1t about herself if she cant make you cum. Thats the big deal. And I'm not about to explain the finer intricacies of my tren use.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

try adding cabergoline??

i love tren i can go for ages with a iron hard on...

great for cardio and ab deffintion


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

miller25 said:


> Yeh but I don't care how the girl feels, I just wanna lubricate her, roll over and close my eyes


*you missed an important element in that formular ill edit for you*



miller25 said:


> Yeh but I don't care how the girl feels, I just wanna lubricate her, roll over, *F4RT* and close my eyes


 :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

if you tense your glute muscles hard and keep banging her, then your'll come quicker, try that


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

also inrease your rate of breathing


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

im on 750mg of Sustanon P/W and 100mg of Tren EoD, with no problems in that department. Only thing I find with Tren sometimes is that it just tires me out, have zero energy!


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

have you tried upgrading your chick


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Louis_C said:


> im on 750mg of Sustanon P/W and 100mg of Tren EoD, with no problems in that department. Only thing I find with Tren sometimes is that it just tires me out, *have zero energy*!


Agree mate that adds to the problem.

I've ran tren before (enenthate once) and not suffered any problems.

The diet doesnt help either, plus 60mins cardio am, weights pm and 30mins cardio after that in low carbs.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

juniortom said:


> have you tried upgrading your chick


Not possible mate- she's unreal. :001_tt2:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

want2getstrong please stop posting generic tips from Deirdre's casebook on how to ejaculate.

I didnt ask how to improve my sex life, I asked if anyone has experience reduced sensation due to tren use.


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Increase the test lol

Or take Proviron as stated. You could always pop the cialis in too?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

chrismac said:


> Increase the test lol
> 
> Or take Proviron as stated. You could always pop the cialis in too?


Yeah proviron is going in mate. I love proviron anyway :thumb: I think everyone does!


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Proviron is always in my cycles.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Does anyone ever shoot tren alone, let say you was doing sustanon 750mg week and added tren but had already took all the sus this week but had one shot of tren and was doing 100ml 2 days. Why I ask is that i need to shoot tren tommorow and have already had my sus 4 v week. Before you ask I had some bunk deca (A-Stealth) binned it and purchased some reputable tren instead and started it.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

miller25 said:


> Does anyone ever shoot tren alone, let say you was doing sustanon 750mg week and added tren but had already took all the sus this week but had one shot of tren and was doing 100ml 2 days. Why I ask is that i need to shoot tren tommorow and have already had my sus 4 v week. Before you ask I had some bunk deca (A-Stealth) binned it and purchased some reputable tren instead and started it.


Yeah do it all the time mate.

Just inject it super slow and a body part as low as possible ie quads or glutes not delts. If I do this is reduces the tren cough I get if its not mixed with another oil.

tren cough kills me if I get it bad!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tell her to pop her finger in your **** and play about with your g spot.


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

Just fake it .


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> Lasting 2,3,4,5 hours isnt a novelty mate. I can do that any time I want.
> 
> Its kind of frustrating when she's begging you to cum inside her and after hours of pounding away your just a red, hot, sweaty mess.
> 
> *it makes her feel sh1t about herself if she cant make you cum*. Thats the big deal. And I'm not about to explain the finer intricacies of my tren use.


 How do you fake cum ? ^^

To the guy who said fake it.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

ACERRR said:


> HAHA GET SUM VIAGRA M8 THAT SHUD GIVE YI A BOOST AHAH OIOI LOL


Well aye wor kid a fink a will..pua waxa

:gun_bandana:


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> How do you fake cum ? ^^
> 
> To the guy who said fake it.


Just ask your woman:lol:


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

I am cursed with this condition naturally! I feel your pain mate, I have just started taking proviron and (fingers crossed) it seems to be making a difference!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> I am cursed with this condition naturally! I feel your pain mate, I have just started taking proviron and (fingers crossed) it seems to be making a difference!


I think I'd be suicidal if it was a long term problem mate. here have a man hug!

I've dropped the tren dose (75mg PWO) upped the sust (750mg PW) and upped HCG to 1000 iu for 2 shots. The old chap is a sensitive as can be and shooting forth his love juice on command now.

PS proviron added soon lol.


----------

